# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Do you use a monthly anti-disease treatment?

## rubinho

Hello!

I would like to know if you use a monthly anti-disease treatment in order to avoid parasitic infections.

A friend of mine told me that he uses the drug "Flagyl" (for humans) to prevent parasitic infections on his cichlids.

He gives them a large amount of red mosquito larvae and other larvaes also, and the last thing he wishes is watching a strange disease spreading inside his tanks... He uses this method not to kill a specific parasite but as a profilatic measure once per month.

"Flagyl" is mainly composed by "Metronidazol". He smashes the pills until it's just dust and then he mixes it with the frozen food. 

Does anyone use a similar method?

----------


## Diapterondave

Water changes are the best prophylactic treatment anyone can do. In my experience healthy fish in a healthy clean environment will not get sick. I think such practices are short sited and there is probably a bigger issue somewhere. Simple fecal smears can detect if your fish are sick and have any internal parasites to just medicate is not the best approach in my book. Good luck and do more water changes your fish wont get sick.

----------

